# 112 LSA or 114 LSA



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Which is a better route go with in a lobe seperation angle, 112 or 114.

I know on the 112 does not idle as well as the 114.

Would i have any problems with 112 than the 114 on emission tests.

Thanks.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

alsgto04 said:


> Which is a better route go with in a lobe seperation angle, 112 or 114.
> 
> I know on the 112 does not idle as well as the 114.
> 
> ...


Aren't you concerned about the rest of the cam too? I have a small LPE GT2-3 cam that favors the exhaust (207/220 duration and .571"/578" lift) and has a LSA of 118.5 IIRC. You cannot tell that I have an aftermarket cam.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah i made up my mind and im going with the 224r .581"/.581".

Im going to get the whole package just dont know which lsa to get.

I called Texas Speed and one guy tells to with the 114 and another tells me to go with 112. Im confused here.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

A 114(maybe a 112) and a good tuner you should pass the smog test. The closer the LSA the more fuel you'll pass on the lower end, thats where the smog test are preformed.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

alsgto04 said:


> Yeah i made up my mind and im going with the 224r .581"/.581".
> 
> Im going to get the whole package just dont know which lsa to get.
> 
> I called Texas Speed and one guy tells to with the 114 and another tells me to go with 112. Im confused here.


How concerned are you with the idle? Me personally, I don't care too much about the car idling rough and sounding mean so I would go with a higher LSA. I've seen so many threads and posts about guys complimenting the mean sound of a car and not even caring about the performance of the cam and the drivability of the car. 

As far as the emission testing goes, that will depend a lot on the tune.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

alsgto04 said:


> Yeah i made up my mind and im going with the 224r .581"/.581".
> 
> Im going to get the whole package just dont know which lsa to get.
> 
> I called Texas Speed and one guy tells to with the 114 and another tells me to go with 112. Im confused here.


Might have two different versions of the same cam. Tell them that you have emissions in mind you want something that is easier to pass.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

As long as i get better performance ill be happy with either one but i think they do say its harder to pass the emission on the 112. 

Im going to give them a call later and see if they do have a emission friendly one.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I just off the phone with them and he said that there aint much difference between the both but there is a better chance for it to pass the emission tests on the 114 and they wont be able to hear it that much on the idle.

Do yous guys think with the 112 ill lose more performance since its more of a rougher idle and take offs might be harder?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

alsgto04 said:


> I just off the phone with them and he said that there aint much difference between the both but there is a better chance for it to pass the emission tests on the 114 and they wont be able to hear it that much on the idle.
> 
> Do yous guys think with the 112 ill lose more performance since its more of a rougher idle and take offs might be harder?


:cool Now order that thing already!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

alsgto04 said:


> I just off the phone with them and he said that there aint much difference between the both but there is a *better chance for it to pass the emission tests on the 114 *and they wont be able to hear it that much on the idle.
> 
> Do yous guys think with the 112 ill lose more performance since its more of a rougher idle and take offs might be harder?


Ahh what did I say, alot of overlap will hurt smog.:cheers Nah, you will move the power alittle more to the top of the RPM range, the tuner might bump up your RPM a hair. Like I tell everybody, talk to a tuner they can work magic, nobody on this forum is a tuner we can give you our opinons or advice that we have encountered. If you plan on going FI I would choose the 114 over the 112.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ill be making my purchase early Febuary. Thanks guys for all the help. :cheers



arty:


----------

